# Buying a New Car



## STEVOH (Jan 9, 2014)

I will be moving to Q Roo the middle of next month and will need to buy a car asap. All advice seems to lean towards a new car since the used car buying is shady.

Any recommendations as to the best dealers are? I would be looking for either a Jeep or a Nissan. 

Is buying a car in Mexico as UN-enjoyable as it is in the states? 

I need to handle the transaction quickly as I will be house-sitting in the boonies for awhile and transportation is a must and this has become a priority.

Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Buying a car in Mexico is much more enjoyable than in the USA, as there is little room for negotioation for cash, but more for features or accessories.
However, you must be prepared with hard cold cash, proof of your residence, passport and residence visa, etc., in order to have it registered. If you don‘t already have an insurance agent, the dealer may be able to get it insured for you, too. I suggest that you do consider buying from a new car dealer, especially Nissan, and most of them will have a few good used cars that they have taken in trade and not sent to lesser lots for disposal. We bought one new one for ourselves, and helped a friend buy a two year old trade that was turned in by an insurance company from its fleet. It was a great car and our friend loved it (a Platina). If you have a Mexican bank, you can transfer the funds to the dealer. If not, be prepared with cash, or maybe even have your bank lift the limit on your debit card, so you can use that for the afternoon. Of course, you may have to pay the bank card fee to the dealer, so negotiate that detail too.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


STEVOH said:



I will be moving to Q Roo the middle of next month and will need to buy a car asap. All advice seems to lean towards a new car since the used car buying is shady.
Any recommendations as to the best dealers are? I would be looking for either a Jeep or a Nissan. 
Is buying a car in Mexico as UN-enjoyable as it is in the states? 
I need to handle the transaction quickly as I will be house-sitting in the boonies for awhile and transportation is a must and this has become a priority.
Thanks

Click to expand...

_Quintana Roo is a very large state with many urban and rural áreas stretching from near Isla Holbox to Chetumal on the border with Belize. If you plan to buy a car in that huge state may I suggest you be more specific as to where you plan to affect this transaction?

Buying a used car can be a bit dicey and you could end up easily buying a stolen car and , believe me, that will be your very serious problem and the car could be conifiscated by the authorities in a New York second and you could end up in jail.


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Earlier this year we put in some time looking for a new car. We live in a medium sized city with many real auto dealerships. We've driven a Jeep for the last 15 years or so. We test drove a 2015 Trailhawk. It was a very solid car but when we ran out of gas  the car was like a rock in the middle of traffic. I got out and went to the back to push. I put my hands along side the rear window. When I pushed it caused a dent like crease. Now when I stopped pushing it did pop back out but, still... They don't make Jeeps the way the used to. btw - the asking price for that trailhawk was 598,000 pesos.

We stopped in at the Nissan dealership to check out the X-Trail. They had no cars to test drive ! 

We've decided on a Subaru Forester but will wait for the 2016s.

As for a used car - I would think that if you went with a large dealership you would be fine. And unlike new cars where they try to stick to the price in the window - they are very ready to negotiate the price on a used car. The Subaru dealer even had a 2015 dealer demo with 12K kms that they wanted to get rid of.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

As you are already thinking about a new car, you have it much easier. Buying a new car in Mexico is as easy as it could get.
Between the 2 you are mentioning, jeep and nissan, I can recommend the nissan.
There are a bunch of brands available now in Mexico, but you have to take into consideration how many dealers, shops, and availability and price of the parts.
Mazda, for example, has nice models, but try to find a dealership when you need it...
We do not have a Mexican brand here, but we consider domestic cars the ones we manufacture and the ones being sold in the Country.
Stick to the ones made in Mexico, parts are much more affordable and available.And if you could consider Honda, that would be my recommendation


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Another consideration when buying is the terrain you'll be driving. Tepoztlan is made up of very steep, hilly cobblestone streets* which will wreak havoc on automatic transmissions. My husband is a mechanic, among other talents, and can rebuild transmissions - Tepoz was a good place for him to have his shop back in the day. He won't even consider having an automatic here. He recommends Nissan Tsuru, pointing out it's what all the _taxistas_ in Tepoztlan drive. Good on gas, reliable, not complicated to repair, and parts are readily available and affordable.

*like other parts of Mexico, Tepoz is also full of _topes_. I recently heard it referred to as "Topestlan".


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

ojosazules11 said:


> Another consideration when buying is the terrain you'll be driving. Tepoztlan is made up of very steep, hilly cobblestone streets* which will wreak havoc on automatic transmissions. My husband is a mechanic, among other talents, and can rebuild transmissions - Tepoz was a good place for him to have his shop back in the day. He won't even consider having an automatic here. He recommends Nissan Tsuru, pointing out it's what all the _taxistas_ in Tepoztlan drive. Good on gas, reliable, not complicated to repair, and parts are readily available and affordable.
> 
> *like other parts of Mexico, Tepoz is also full of _topes_. I recently heard it referred to as "Topestlan".


While it is true that tsuru is a rugged car, Ido not like it, it is too "Peje" to me, also, it is one of the most stolen vehicles and lastly, it is not safe enough. It's safety ratings are lousy, No air bags, etc...
Taxistas drive it because they can't afford a better car


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Yes - in Cuernavaca, perhaps 15 miles from Teopoztlan, more and more of the taxis are becoming Zuzukis. These small little things but remarkably roomy inside. And yes indeed they are manual transmission.

Personally we haven't come across any terrain which is at all affecting our automatic transmission. The worst we have probably come across was the hill leading up to the Monte Taxco hotel in Taxco. We didn't even need to drop to a lower gar. The Jeep handles the topes just fine. The same can not be said for the low-riding BMWs, mini-coopers etc. We even saw one get stuck while traversing a tope. I suppose AWD would be nice for highway travel in the rain but otherwise, for us, a 4X4 would be a waste.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

ojosazules11 said:


> He recommends Nissan Tsuru, pointing out it's what all the _taxistas_ in Tepoztlan drive. Good on gas, reliable, not complicated to repair, and parts are readily available and affordable.


And we're betting that he stands under 5' 5". You need short legs to ride in a Tsuru.


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

I have several friends that have bought new cars at the Nissan dealer in PDC. They were all happy with the deals. One friend recently bought a brand new 2014 Tsuru, 5-speed and a/c only. She got it out the door for $10K USA. Not bad for a brand new car.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

That IS inexpensive. 
We have a five year old Honda FIT, purchased new. Couldn't be happier. No troubles.
When we were shopping, friends warned us about how it would bottom out on topes. We have some really hairy ones around here, and the solution is very simple: SLOW DOWN. No problem.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

http://noticias.autocosmos.com.mx/2...estrellas-en-pruebas-de-impacto-de-latin-ncap

Zero, null, cero, in safety tests
Of course it is cheap
Once you find this out, it is too late, you are entering the pearly gates in a tsuru


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

They do those crash tests at about 60 km/hr!
Imagine a crash at 90? 100?

No question about why they are best sellers, it is because they are cheap little junks, easy to work on, probably, many taxi drivers have one? As I said: they cannot afford any better. Otherwise, why would not use them in London, New York?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

One more thought
Taxi drivers are not, and I mean it, they are NOT knowledgable about cars or mechanics
Most of them are plain ignorants that drive all day long and cannot make enough money to live well

When they buy gas, they rock the vehicle or park it tilted so that, as they think, the gas tank can hold more gas. They don't know the first thing about liquids!
That is an idiotic idea, just to prove how they think


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

I think what my husband was referring to in terms of Tsurus as taxis in Tepoz is that they handle the very hilly streets well without breaking down all the time. Of course, between traffic and topes in Tepoztlan, you're lucky if you get much above 20-30 kph.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Ok, but they are still lousy cheap cars


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

GARYJ65 said:


> Ok, but they are still lousy cheap cars


Gary, I couldn't disagree more, Tsuru's are great economical cars. They are practically maintenence free, get very good gas mileage, are easy to work on, and you can get 100's of thousands of KM on them. 

I have always driven older cars while living in MX. My 1987 minivan (present vehicle), 1990 diesel F250, my 1994 Tsuru (bought used, had 3 good running years before I sold it) didn't have airbags. So they don't have airbags, wear your seat belt. Be a defensive driver and don't get into accidents.

Everyone I know that has owned a Tsuru, Sentra, or other Nissans are usually pleased with the cars.

BTW, in Los Angeles the new choice of taxi is the Toyota Prius.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

GARYJ65 said:


> One more thought
> Taxi drivers are not, and I mean it, they are NOT knowledgable about cars or mechanics
> Most of them are plain ignorants that drive all day long and cannot make enough money to live well
> 
> ...


Any time an entire group of people is repeatedly referred to as "they", especially if that group is being portrayed in a very negative light, I bristle, because painting any group with such broad strokes is simply unfair and generally inaccurate.

In my experience, there are plenty of people who may be working in menial jobs but are very intelligent. Often this is because they never had the opportunity for a good education and they had to start working at a young age to help put food on the table. Nothing shameful in that. I've also known people of only moderate intelligence and capacity who have decent careers because they were born into money and were given every possible opportunity, including a decent education and "connections" (as the saying goes, "it's not what you know but who you know").

I'm sure there are plenty of not-so-bright taxi drivers, but that doesn't mean they're all ignorant or idiots. I also wasn't suggesting they are knowledgeable about mechanics _per se_, but based on experience (theirs and their peers) they do know which cars are more likely going to be in the repair shop frequently (meaning the driver isn't working or earning) and which cars just keep on going. 

As an aside - and I know this doesn't apply in Mexico - in Toronto there are a lot of highly educated immigrants working as taxi drivers because of barriers to them getting their foreign credentials recognized here. There are taxi drivers here who were physicians, architects, lawyers and successful businessmen in their countries of origin. They immigrated to Canada to give their children better future opportunities, often due to safety concerns back home, but at a great sacrifice to their own careers. That need to put food on the table leads them to take jobs not commensurate with their training and experience.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Playaboy said:


> Gary, I couldn't disagree more, Tsuru's are great economical cars. They are practically maintenence free, get very good gas mileage, are easy to work on, and you can get 100's of thousands of KM on them. I have always driven older cars while living in MX. My 1987 minivan (present vehicle), 1990 diesel F250, my 1994 Tsuru (bought used, had 3 good running years before I sold it) didn't have airbags. So they don't have airbags, wear your seat belt. Be a defensive driver and don't get into accidents. Everyone I know that has owned a Tsuru, Sentra, or other Nissans are usually pleased with the cars. BTW, in Los Angeles the new choice of taxi is the Toyota Prius.


I have driven tsurus myself, I know what they are capable of
Also have a diploma on auto mechanics, besides my university degree, and know about that stuff
I have not stated they are not rugged little cars, I say they are not safe, according to testings, do you have information that proves otherwise?
And yes, most people that own those cars would tell you they are great, quien vende pan frio?, they would never ever tell you they have them because they could not afford a better vehicle. We would be running in circles with that discussion. We should stick to facts and mechanics

And they are cheap not very well made cars 
What is that about... They don't have airbags so don't crash?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

ojosazules11 said:


> Any time an entire group of people is repeatedly referred to as "they", especially if that group is being portrayed in a very negative light, I bristle, because painting any group with such broad strokes is simply unfair and generally inaccurate. In my experience, there are plenty of people who may be working in menial jobs but are very intelligent. Often this is because they never had the opportunity for a good education and they had to start working at a young age to help put food on the table. Nothing shameful in that. I've also known people of only moderate intelligence and capacity who have decent careers because they were born into money and were given every possible opportunity, including a decent education and "connections" (as the saying goes, "it's not what you know but who you know"). I'm sure there are plenty of not-so-bright taxi drivers, but that doesn't mean they're all ignorant or idiots. I also wasn't suggesting they are knowledgeable about mechanics per se, but based on experience (theirs and their peers) they do know which cars are more likely going to be in the repair shop frequently (meaning the driver isn't working or earning) and which cars just keep on going. As an aside - and I know this doesn't apply in Mexico - in Toronto there are a lot of highly educated immigrants working as taxi drivers because of barriers to them getting their foreign credentials recognized here. There are taxi drivers here who were physicians, architects, lawyers and successful businessmen in their countries of origin. They immigrated to Canada to give their children better future opportunities, often due to safety concerns back home, but at a great sacrifice to their own careers. That need to put food on the table leads them to take jobs not commensurate with their training and experience.


Perhaps Canadian immigrants are a different case, Mexican taxi drivers are not mechanically knowledgable, they are not idiots, perhaps some of them, I don't know. Most of them are ignorant, yes. That can be proven. Don't matter if they were born with money or not.
Sometimes when I write "them" is because I don't know all of their names, and possibly I would be generalizing, which is acceptable to me, don't get any problem if I understand nothing is 100 percent accurate.
Highly intelligent people usually show their intelligence, I don't buy the story of "they are intelligent but they have lousy jobs because they did not have the opportunities" some of us did not have the perfect life either and did something about it.
This is a case of " si mi abuelita tuviera ruedas, seria bicicleta" ( if my granny had wheels, she would be a bicycle) some things could be, but they are not


----------



## sag42 (Mar 22, 2012)

Absolutely right Playaboy.... By far the Tsuru is the best buy in Mexico. I know taxis that have 500,000 kms without any major motor problems. Taxi drivers do know their cars. It's their business, their livelyhood. There are millions of Tsurus on the road. Why? Because they are the best all-around car in Mexico, for the money. I have driven a Nissan Tiida for the past 4 years. Excellent car, not one problem. Built for Mexico. I would recommend it to anyone looking for a new or used car and as well I wouldn't have any problem with buying a Nissan Tsuru, new or used.....


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

GARYJ65 said:


> Perhaps Canadian immigrants are a different case, Mexican taxi drivers are not mechanically knowledgable, they are not idiots, perhaps some of them, I don't know. Most of them are ignorant, yes. That can be proven. Don't matter if they were born with money or not.
> Sometimes when I write "them" is because I don't know all of their names, and possibly I would be generalizing, which is acceptable to me, don't get any problem if I understand nothing is 100 percent accurate.
> Highly intelligent people usually show their intelligence, I don't buy the story of "they are intelligent but they have lousy jobs because they did not have the opportunities" some of us did not have the perfect life either and did something about it.
> This is a case of " si mi abuelita tuviera ruedas, seria bicicleta" ( if my granny had wheels, she would be a bicycle) some things could be, but they are not


Gary, I don't want to be rude or engage in mud-slinging. Many of your opinions I find reasoned and helpful, including your concern about lack of safety features in a Tsuru. But... over generalization about an entire group of people or social stratum and saying if someone is poor or doesn't have a good job, it's because they are ignorant ... well, in my books that type of attitude and over generalization is in itself ignorant.

My father was a farmer. He highly valued education and was widely read, kept himself informed, and his greatest desire was to go on to university. But his father died when he was a young man, and if he hadn't given up his dream of higher education to stay on the farm, the family farm would have been lost. He put his familiy's needs ahead of his own. But all of his children knew from early age that we would be going on to college no matter what. Ironically, he also died when I was a teen and the insurance money helped fund my education. I would have rather had my dad.... But I do have a successful professional career, as do my siblings.

I know many individuals in Mexico and in Guatemala who are smart, articulate, hard-working, some are incredibly wise to boot - but those in "higher" social classes would likely not even bother getting to know them because they see them as poor and ignorant. Their loss.


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

I think this is yet another thread that is getting a bit off track. 

Personally - I have no interest in owning nor driving a Nissan Tsuru. While we don't travel all that often with friends - we do from time to time - I'd like our friends to enjoy the trip without feeling they were in a taxi.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

ojosazules11 said:


> Gary, I don't want to be rude or engage in mud-slinging. Many of your opinions I find reasoned and helpful, including your concern about lack of safety features in a Tsuru. But... over generalization about an entire group of people or social stratum and saying if someone is poor or doesn't have a good job, it's because they are ignorant ... well, in my books that type of attitude and over generalization is in itself ignorant.
> 
> 
> I know many individuals in Mexico and in Guatemala who are smart, articulate, hard-working, some are incredibly wise to boot - but those in "higher" social classes would likely not even bother getting to know them because they see them as poor and ignorant. Their loss.


Let me see... If someone is poor or doesn't have a good job is not because they are ignorant.
But statistically, poor people are ignorant.
That much I think is true, and if I am an ignorant by those books, I don't care, I have my own books too, you know?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

sag42 said:


> Absolutely right Playaboy.... By far the Tsuru is the best buy in Mexico. I know taxis that have 500,000 kms without any major motor problems. Taxi drivers do know their cars. It's their business, their livelyhood. There are millions of Tsurus on the road. Why? Because they are the best all-around car in Mexico, for the money. I have driven a Nissan Tiida for the past 4 years. Excellent car, not one problem. Built for Mexico. I would recommend it to anyone looking for a new or used car and as well I wouldn't have any problem with buying a Nissan Tsuru, new or used.....


As much as I would like to agree with you here, I cannot
Tsuru is NOT the best buy in Mexico, not even the cheapest
It is indeed a rugged little car
Taxi drivers know their business? It depends on what we take as knowing the business.
Tidier is not a truss, Maxima is not a Tsuru, Altima is not a Tsuru... Nissan makes very good cars, not the tsuru
Best seller? Of course it is that
Not safe? Please, let's not go that way again, it does not meet safety tests. period.
If one thinks like : use the seat belt, drive carefully and don't crash, I have nothing else to say.


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Shifting gears 

Exactly which cars are manufactured in Mexico today,

- I believe Audi has a plant in Puebla
- There is some sort of Nissan plant in Cuernavaca.
- There must be a Volkswagen plant somewhere.

??


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

Gary, you are the one that called the Tsuru "JUNK, CHEAP, LOUSY". I never said they were safe. Is a VW Bug safe? My 1987 Ford Aerostar safe by today's standards? 

With your background, would you say the the new Tsuru meets the same USA 1980's safety standards as my 30 year old Ford Aerostar? Would the new Tsuru be built safer than my 30 year old Aerostar?

Here are a couple of things you might not have thought about.

Maybe safety features are not my important concern. Maybe I don't want to pay the extra $3-5k for a car with airbags. Maybe reliability, gas mileage and ease of repair are more important to me. 

My friend that recently bought the new Tsuru lives at the beach. There is a lot of fast ocean corrosion eating cars here. A beautiful, safe, $50K Volvo with all those airbags rusts up and rots away just as fast as a $10k Tsuru. She retired well and has a working husband and could have bought that Volvo. She wanted new and cheap to run around town in. The Tsuru fit the bill and she is very happy with it. 

If I was living in the States I would be driving a newer BMW, the ultimate driving machine. I live in Mexico and chose to drive reliable throw away cars.

I see it as a personal choice and my own personal responsibility. In Mexico, I still get to have a choice. You don't get that choice NOB, the government decided that for you and you get to pay the price.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

cuerna1 said:


> Shifting gears
> 
> Exactly which cars are manufactured in Mexico today,
> 
> ...


I heard that Honda will be putting a factory in Comonfort, Guanajuato state in the very near future.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Those of you planning to move down here and reading this thread; using it as a guideline as to what sort of vehicle you should buy if you move down here should keep in mind that people have different needs and experiences. If you are looking for an inexpensive car in which to to flit about town and only flit about town normally that´s one thing but if you travel great distances as we do annually on numerous occasions, that´s another thing. The choice you make also has a lot to do with the town (or towns) in which you live. For instance, if your are living in a community such as Chapala perhaps you need a small, economical car or even a golf cart in which to get about but, for me anyway you will need a vehicle to get around in this spread out town unless you are willing to continue to wait interminably for municipal buses or are will to pay the town´s exhorbitant taxi fares. If you live in a compact city such as San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas where you can walk or take a cheap taxi (no meters and always $30Pesos anywhere in the city) to just about any desireable destination in the city or inexpensive colectivos to outlying rural áreas - some of those áreas quite isolated but almost always served by the local colectivo fleet with usually convenient schedules , you really don´t need to own a car at all and when, on occasion you do need one, a colectivo or daily rental car makes more sense. 

Sincé we travel the, lengthy and arduous drive between Lake Chapala and San Cristóbal or other Southern Mexico cities from Oaxaca City to Playa del Carmen to Villahermosa to the Oaxaca and Chiapas Coasts, we need a nicer car because, as we have learned over the last 15 years, , we do not wish to be breaking down out there in the Mexican wilderness even on an autopista if we can help it.

We have a 2004 Nissan XTrail that has been very reliable over that 15 years span when we drove countless kilometers and it never failed us - a fine car-, but it was getting old as are we and, it´s one thing to break down driving about either Chapala or San Cristóbal and quite another thing as has happened to us, to find yourself stranded as night falls in the isolated Veracruz Coastal Plain or near Tapachula on the border with Guatemala. Take my Word fit - you don´t want this and never take the notion of being starnded in the night lightly in Mexico

So, what the hell, last September we bought a new 2015 Mazda CX-5 (from a Guadalajara dealer) for these long roadtrips which , so far, has proven to be a great car with excellent mileage We still have the Nissan XTrail because, as a 2004 model, what is it worth? We will sell it, however, when that sale is convenient to us and this is not, in any way, an offer since we may just keep such a reliable car for now - who knows.

If you potential expats plan to explore Mexico in depth from your own windshield, stay away from the bargain cars lacking important safety features but if you plan to hang around one town where you can conveniently get around , go for it. After all,no seat belts and poor collision experience can lead to up to months of free chicken soup in the hospital if you have proper health and car insurance.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Playaboy said:


> Gary, you are the one that called the Tsuru "JUNK, CHEAP, LOUSY". I never said they were safe. Is a VW Bug safe? My 1987 Ford Aerostar safe by today's standards? With your background, would you say the the new Tsuru meets the same USA 1980's safety standards as my 30 year old Ford Aerostar? Would the new Tsuru be built safer than my 30 year old Aerostar? Here are a couple of things you might not have thought about. Maybe safety features are not my important concern. Maybe I don't want to pay the extra $3-5k for a car with airbags. Maybe reliability, gas mileage and ease of repair are more important to me. My friend that recently bought the new Tsuru lives at the beach. There is a lot of fast ocean corrosion eating cars here. A beautiful, safe, $50K Volvo with all those airbags rusts up and rots away just as fast as a $10k Tsuru. She retired well and has a working husband and could have bought that Volvo. She wanted new and cheap to run around town in. The Tsuru fit the bill and she is very happy with it. If I was living in the States I would be driving a newer BMW, the ultimate driving machine. I live in Mexico and chose to drive reliable throw away cars. I see it as a personal choice and my own personal responsibility. In Mexico, I still get to have a choice. You don't get that choice NOB, the government decided that for you and you get to pay the price.


Your 1987 ford aerostar is not safe on today standards
A new Nissan tsuru is not safe in today standards either
Of course there are thousands of those sold to people that can afford them, its what they need and even like it! good for them! 
I just don't think its the best all around car ever


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

GARYJ65 said:


> Your 1987 ford aerostar is not safe on today's standards A new Nissan tsuru is not safe in today's standards either Of course there are thousands of those sold to people that can afford them, its what they need and even like it! good for them! I just don't think its the best all around car ever


Try looking for chevrolet aveo. Much better, about the same price, and safer!!!!,


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

http://www.motortrend.com/cars/2009/chevrolet/aveo/crash_test_ratings/


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

cuerna1 said:


> Shifting gears
> 
> Exactly which cars are manufactured in Mexico today,
> 
> ...


Mexico is on the verge of surpassing the USA in car production if it has not already. 80% of the cars produced in MX are exported around the world meeting the standards of the country they are shipped to. The new Detroit is Aguascalientes while the old Detroit is bankrupt.


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Playaboy said:


> Mexico is on the verge of surpassing the USA in car production if it has not already. 80% of the cars produced in MX are exported around the world meeting the standards of the country they are shipped to. The new Detroit is Aguascalientes while the old Detroit is bankrupt.


What I did read recently was that Mexico was about to surpass Japan as the number one supplier of autos to the US.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

GARYJ65 said:


> Let me see... If someone is poor or doesn't have a good job is not because they are ignorant.
> But statistically, poor people are ignorant.
> That much I think is true, and if I am an ignorant by those books, I don't care, I have my own books too, you know?


I'm wondering if part of the back and forth between Gary and me has to do with a subtle difference in connotation between the cognates "ignorant" and "ignorante". In English, I consider that if someone is called ignorant, it is equivalent to calling them stupid. It is generally used in a denigrating, pejorative sense, which is why I feel that describing most taxi drivers and most poor people as ignorant (aka "stupid") is unfair and untrue.

But "ignorante" in Spanish adheres to the original Latin meaning of unknowing, lack of knowledge. Technically, in English that is the meaning of the word, too, but in common usage if someone is referred to as ignorant, it comes across as being called stupid or dumb. (Different from being "ignorant of" something, such as "I'm ignorant of the rules of this forum.")

So Gary, just to clarify, when you have been using the word ignorant in reference to taxi drivers and poor people, are you meaning "lacking in specific knowledge" or "stupid"?


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Chuckle. Most of us are still pretty ignorant when we are issued college degrees, and some choose to remain so. Of course, you can be both ignorant and stupid at the same time. And, you can be mentally gifted and still do some stupid things; like getting married to that cute guy or girl who doesn't have a lick of common sense.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

ojosazules11 said:


> I'm wondering if part of the back and forth between Gary and me has to do with a subtle difference in connotation between the cognates "ignorant" and "ignorante". In English, I consider that if someone is called ignorant, it is equivalent to calling them stupid. It is generally used in a denigrating, pejorative sense, which is why I feel that describing most taxi drivers and most poor people as ignorant (aka "stupid") is unfair and untrue.
> 
> But "ignorante" in Spanish adheres to the original Latin meaning of unknowing, lack of knowledge. Technically, in English that is the meaning of the word, too, but in common usage if someone is referred to as ignorant, it comes across as being called stupid or dumb. (Different from being "ignorant of" something, such as "I'm ignorant of the rules of this forum.")
> 
> So Gary, just to clarify, when you have been using the word ignorant in reference to taxi drivers and poor people, are you meaning "lacking in specific knowledge" or "stupid"?



Lacking of specific knowledge
Good morning!


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

The other thing about ignorance in the true sense of the word is the reference to specific knowledge and context. For instance, if you took an Amazon native who had never seen a book and a Harvard graduate, most would say the former is the ignorant one, the latter knowledgeable. But drop them in the middle of the jungle, and who becomes the knowledgeable vs. the ignorant one? I'm also glad that Tenzing Norgay is now acknowledged along with Sir Edmund Hilary as the first people to climb to the top of Mt. Everest. I highly doubt Sir Edmund would have made it to the summit without the knowledgeable Sherpa guide.

Just sayin'


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

GARYJ65 said:


> Lacking of specific knowledge
> Good morning!


Oh, hi, Gary! I hadn't seen your post when I posted my most recent one. Glad we cleared that up. Makes more sense now. Be aware that using "ignorant" to describe someone in English might provoke a strong reaction!


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

Playaboy said:


> Mexico is on the verge of surpassing the USA in car production if it has not already. 80% of the cars produced in MX are exported around the world meeting the standards of the country they are shipped to. The new Detroit is Aguascalientes while the old Detroit is bankrupt.



Not even close. From Wikipedia's article,

USA 11.6 million units
Mexico 3.4 million units

BTW China 23.7 million units

List of countries by motor vehicle production - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

michmex said:


> Not even close. From Wikipedia's article,
> 
> USA 11.6 million units
> Mexico 3.4 million units
> ...


I stand corrected. 

Mexico's auto production has been steadily climbing for years. There is a lot of new investment in the Mexican auto industry happening today.


----------



## STEVOH (Jan 9, 2014)

Best advice yet.... Thank You


----------

